# Ice Machines



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Took a break from Musky baits and made some vertical jig baits for some friends here in Michigan. They have been working real well here in the deeper water....2" 3/8oz made from cedar. Thought you might like to see em.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW!!! I love those...great idea!!!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

Love 'EM 

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

They're fantastic. That's a lot of detail on a tiny surface!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, nice stuff! I wonder how they would work in a floating, shallow diving version...I bet the smallies would love them!

jeremy


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeremy,

Actually I do make a small bass bait that is killer on smallmouth called the Bass Amatic JR. Fatfingers has a couple he can verify how good they work....


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

How can I get my hands on some of those guys?

jeremy


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeremy,

Check your PM.....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The smallies SMASH those things, if you can keep the walleyes from eating them first.:B


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Umm yeah I want some ICE MACHINES!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome crankbaits...love those finishes


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod those are fantastic!!!!!!!!!! They definitely will put some eyes on ice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are great looking I know some eyes that would love them.And that small mouth you are holding has some awesome color to it


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys...it is a treat to do some other style lures after pounding out Musky baits all fall and winter....I havent' had a chance to do any ice fishing yet, maybe I will actually get out this weekend...

Rod


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rjbass 
i like the first set,the colers are asome,how you made them,whot paint you were using,i wuold like too tach up my peeled loores,do you think i can paint them like that,if i know how i would not ask.can i dril any loore ad wait and make that jiging lure?

thanks snag


----------

